# Égaliseur bas niveau



## Samoreen (12 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

J'utilise une application de musique en streaming spécifique à mon fournisseur de musique (Qobuz). Cette application fonctionne en mode connecté ou déconnecté. Le problème est qu'elle ne prend pas en compte les réglages de l'égaliseur de mon iPod Touch.

Je cherche donc un égaliseur de bas niveau qui affecte directement la sortie son de l'Ipod sans tenir compte de l'application qui produit le son. Pour l'instant, ceux que j'ai testés (Equ, Equalizer,...) n'affectent que les musiques se trouvant dans la bibliothèque de l'iPod. Les morceaux de Qobuz se trouvent stockés ailleurs.

Ce point est important pour moi car je suis mal entendant.

Merci d'avance pour toute info.


----------

